# Suspected Brain Tumour in Senior Golden



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about your Sr Girl. 
All medications have the posisibility of some type of side effects. 
Did your Vet tell you what to expect from the medication and also her condition?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

h my goodness. What a difficult time you are having. Please keep us apprised of how she is doing.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi there. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Unfortunately a lot of what you're seeing could be due to both the tumor (depending on its location), and side effects of the drugs. Anti convulsants in particular tend to cause extreme drowsiness.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you ruled out vestibular disorder?


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

hotel4dogs said:


> Have you ruled out vestibular disorder?


I was going to post the same. My beloved Sadie had this - it was so scary at first we thought she was having a stroke. Head tilt, wobbly eyes, generalized weakness, nausea. It would pass after time. There are lots of videos on youtube perhaps you could compare them to your dog's behaviour.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry, I do not have experience but i'm praying for your lovely girl.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Exactly. Why would a vet jump immediately into a conclusion of "brain tumor" where as it is most likely VD as we hope.That's also unfair to you.We pray that all will be fine in a couple of weeks.Stay up and well🤗


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, vestibular has been ruled out. She was never nauseous and only had nystagmus during the "seizure" like
events. My 1st Golden had vestibular at 16. This looks very different.

My vet did not give me a lot of detail about the side effects of these medications. Potassium Bromide, can take 
months to rise to therapeutic levels and initially can make them drowsy. Prednisone, increased drinking, hunger and
urination. Gabapentin, unsteadiness and sedation. 

We are waiting to hear when the Neurologist can work us in. Her symptoms don't fit a typical pattern for anything
so it will be interesting to hear what the Neurologist thinks. At this age, I am not willing to provide extraordinary measures, but want to make sure she is as comfortable as possible for as long as possible and I am not missing 
something that is treatable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending good thoughts.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. Hoping for the best.


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to here this. Might be time for an MRI scan. Pricey but the surest way to find out. Had one done on my Willie at age 9. Turned out that he had two brain tumors. The radiologist said that he would continue to experience the seizures with them only become more frequent and severe.We decided to put him down rather than having him suffer. A very heartbreaking decision. Sure hope you have better luck.


----------

